# Landscapes



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi All

I want to know about the different lanscapes in different areas, any info will b appreciated on the best locations for the following

Palm Trees - Whenever I google Portugal I never see enough palms there as in Spain. Are there any areas where there are more palms then others? I love palms and would love nothing more than some bein on my doorstep..

Mountains - I love rugged scenery and which areas am I most likely to find rugged mountainous places instead of flat ground?

Idyllic Beaches &Touristy Beaches - Which towns are either most likely to b found. I assume Algarve for the busy ones and Silver Coast for Idyllic but actual town and beach names will be most helpful.

Wind/Rain - I don't like wind at all so are there any areas with alot of it and/or at a particualr season? At the same time somewhere humid without breeze would be a no no too...
What am I thinking with Global warming no weather is stable anymore

Actual town names will be most helpful, thanks


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Blueskies

I was over from the24th to 26th November and took the enclosed pictures, i hope they are of interest.

Peter


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

nice pics peter. you would think it was summer time in th one of the lake.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Lovely pictures Peter.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

In terms of land/seascapes and old fashioned Portugal I would highly recommend the view over the Ria Formosa at Cacela Velha in the Eastern Algarve


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Derek 

That was the day i called and missed you. A beautiful day for a drive.

Peter


----------



## janrich (Dec 4, 2008)

blueskies said:


> Hi All
> 
> I want to know about the different lanscapes in different areas, any info will b appreciated on the best locations for the following
> 
> ...



If you don't like rain don't come at this time of year! These last few weeks have not been good (except for a few dryish days) and last year we had 9 weeks of continuous rain here in Ansiao region. Good for filling up the wells... as rainfall is virtually nothing from June to September.

There are so many beaches (and don't forget the River Beaches) that they are too many to name... Depends what you want.. there are beautiful little fishing villages, old historic areas, new developments to nothing but beach for kms and kms... don't forget we have the Atlantic here... cold and big waves mostly but there are a few little bays where swimming is possible.

Each area in Portugal has so many different things to offer. It's like asking for recommendation for the UK. 

We have palm trees here in Central Portugal and mountains (not necessarily both together).

There are loads of websites about living, working and staying in Portugal but why not come and experience Portugal for yourself. Drive around, stay in different areas, talk to other expats and the locals until you find what you want.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Blueskies

Here is how i did it. I did a post asking for somewhere to stay for a week. Of the answers i got was one from a couple in Gois and there reply sounded interesting, so i stayed in Gois. I stayed with a couple having work done to there house and i was able to learn so much from them.

What i did next was to travel out each day up to 100 km and each place i went had good and bad points. Take Tomar for example a beautiful place but for me to big and busy. As i went back to Gois i found that it was just big enough. I have meet some of the most friendly helpful expats. Each time i go over to stay i place messages on Forums of where i will be at a certain time and meet up with people i can now call friends. 

I have now been to Gois so many times i can do without my Tom Tom satnav but it does come in handy. I have now found a house 6km outside of Gois but not till i had spent many hundreds of hours doing research. I am now sixty and do not have the time to make mistakes. 

Decide what you want from your Holiday/Home draw up a list of what you want to do. Portugal is a big place 

Well that's my story in how i found my place in the sun. You may notice i have not mentions agents or looking for a house. I found that it was more important to find the right area first and then look for a house.

Below is a picture i took part way along a road i use for a walk each day i am in Gois. it is 1.4 km each way just right for me.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> I found that it was more important to find the right area first and then look for a house.


Very true Peter. We started looking in the Algarve as my husband had several ex Hong Kong collegues who hand retired there directly from HK.

After many visits we decided that the Algarve was not for us despite the personal connections. 
We started looking north of Lisbon.
One of the major things for us was ease of access to a good hospital as I have had a kidney transplant. So 8okms north of Lisbon was great. 
We didn't want to be right on the coast (didn't want first choice of the Atlantic weather brrrrr! ) and are now inland with a 30 minute drive to some magnificent beaches. On the edge of a national park.
Loads of friends (mixed nationalities) and a happy life.
Couldn't be happier.
Our Algarve friends now visit us for our annual PIG ROAST on July 4th (my husbands birthday)


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Siobhanwf

Good to here you found the right place for the right reasons. Sadly how many fall in love with a place and do not consider the long term and have regrets. 

I know my choice was the right choice for me. I also have meet many wonderful people and look forward to a happy retirement.

Pig roast now that sounds good. Why not post some pictures and make use all drool looking at them.

Peter


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Siobhanwf
> 
> Good to here you found the right place for the right reasons. Sadly how many fall in love with a place and do not consider the long term and have regrets.
> 
> ...


will do.... when i can work out how to do it!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Siobhán

If it will help i will do a step by step guide on how to post pictures.

Peter


----------

